

What exactly is an entrepreneur? - bernatfp
http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2014/02/our-schumpeter-columnist

======
matryoshka
This is so true: Countries with a lot of small companies are often stagnant.
You don't want your company to stay small. You want it to dominate the market
by getting big and overthrowing all the competitors. Yes, the strongest
survive.

